# Couple things I like about my senior, how bout you?!



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Last nite I was cuddling with clipper as he ate his nite nite bone and I was thinking of the things that are so nice about him. I never really thought of him as a senior till after his brother Cody passed in sept . He will be 12 jan. 18. We got them at 7 weeks. I trust him completely. The way he lets me hold him as he eats, kiss him on the snoot while he licks a plate, or gently sucks your fingers when hand fed. Follows hand signals, knows our routine and accepts it. Always still so glad to see me each day after all these years! Happy just to lay close, offer to play catch if only for a few shorter throws. There are not many surprises now, we know each other too well! Gentle kisses. I still see that rascally pup that bounced off the back couch cushions and bowled you over at the door in his bright eyes and smile, but now is at a more relaxed pace, not in a hurry. He was not a rescue, but as said here many times, they rescued me! They are my first gsds, all worth the wonderful ride they've given me with all the ups and downs,surprises and solace. Thanks Cody and clipper! My wonderful boys!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Very very moving tribute!!!!!!!!!!



And very very true about our older dogs!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I agree, that's a beautiful tribute. I also have a soft spot in my heart for the older guys!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

These senior posts always make me misty-eyed, because my toy breed dog was still a middle aged one at 10. He lived to be almost 19.

GSDs are so slow to mature, and they have so very few years on this earth. 

I truly believe they are angels who only are here for a short time, because they are too good for our world.

Love to your senior.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I totally understand. Lucky is around 11 and I just realized I typed his gotcha year wrong it will bge 10 years this Feb. Lucky and Daisy together were the dynamic duo. Always together and always there for us. Last night after my husband and I came back from dinner Lucky curled up next to me on our love seat and nodded off. Having our two from a pup and an adolescent dog to see the growth and maturity as well as the aging is truly bittersweet. Lucky spent most of today and yesterday outside in the snow playing soccer and fetch but he and Daisy used to snowplow our yard together . I can see he misses her. He's never been alone before. I so want it to be ok for him.I know Ive been blessed.Lucky and Daisy both were a gift and as seniors the depth of the gift can really be seen.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Senior GSDs are like fine wine. They get better with age. Sadly, seems just when they reach perfection, we lose them. SIGH!


----------

